# Cpt code 99358



## tgrldy9976 (Apr 5, 2011)

I need to find out if this code can be used when a nurse takes over after the physician sees the patient to go over medications, anticoagulant management. pain management, blood pressure readings over and above the norm. Also I need to know if it is a payable code by medicare.


----------

